# Sunday was monumental



## Kaboomer (Dec 29, 2013)

Okaloosa Island- Fort Walton
My first limit on pomps ever and a slot red !!! Started with 3 sand fleas and ran out so tried shrimp ! All this from noon to 4pm yesterday ! Used 12' ugly Stix and 5' PVC rod holders with 4oz pyramid weights and double pomp rigs but only baiting top hooks ! The surf was rough and the crosswind was pretty bad we forged ahead and had my personal best day ever ! I probably could have used 5oz weights but didn't bring them ! My uncle came down and caught his first pomp ever... A 19 incher !!!! Then he got a few more pomps and a slot red, then the wife caught a slot red. This coming weekend looks promising as well ! Surf and southerly winds expected so pomps should be fully awake !!! Good luck all !!!

PS trying to upload pics but having trouble... My first time. I'll keep trying


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds like an awesome day ! If you can't figure out how to post your pictures , you can either e-mail or text message them to me and I'll post them for you.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Good going.:thumbup: Where were you fishing on Okaloosa Island. I may go out tomorrow and catch the ones you left.


----------



## Kaboomer (Dec 29, 2013)

I cannot tell where I was for fear of the spot going viral but it was my first time there and I had no bite behind our condo.... Almost didn't go ! 
My email address is [email protected] if someone wanted to help me with pictures ?

I have a nice Mitchell 498 for sale too


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Was there beach re nourishment where u fished? It's killed Pensacola beaches pomp & king fishing. Killed it. And for what? Tourist & high rises.:thumbdown:


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Holy exclamation points!!!! Lol!!Must have been really exciting!!


----------



## Kaboomer (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks y'all ! It was fun ! I can tell you it was between the old pylons and Navarre beach ! Lol sorry ! I tried el matador first for about an hour, nothing ! Made a good walk because I always see others go west and it paid off but my legs were jello ! I'm too old for that hike ! If you keep walking west from el matador, you will see what I noticed that is totally different about that part of the beach and it will be very obvious. If I had to guess it's between 4 - 6 miles !!! From El Matador. But you will know when u see the beach ! Good Luck 

I still can't get pics to load and I posted my email address above in previous post if anyone wants to help


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Obviously a "Non" Re nourished area.:yes:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Here's your pictures.


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Banner day man! Congrats!

Were you able to get it out past the first bar or were they that close in?


----------



## Kaboomer (Dec 29, 2013)

They were right there ! That's what's crazy about that spot ! It looks like a river channel and it's narrow ! Thanks !!! I had a blast and will pass the knowledge on !!!


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Kaboomer said:


> Thanks y'all ! It was fun ! I can tell you it was between the old pylons and Navarre beach ! Lol sorry ! I tried el matador first for about an hour, nothing ! Made a good walk because I always see others go west and it paid off but my legs were jello ! I'm too old for that hike ! If you keep walking west from el matador, you will see what I noticed that is totally different about that part of the beach and it will be very obvious. If I had to guess it's between 4 - 6 miles !!! From El Matador. But you will know when u see the beach ! Good Luck
> 
> I still can't get pics to load and I posted my email address above in previous post if anyone wants to help


If we are talking about the same beach. At 6 miles someone will have a chat with you. Seriously. If you are where I think you were and the tide was out you were standing on the first bar. Yep. Thats right. There are several places along there where the first troph is about a foot deep and very narrow at high tide and the first bar is about ankle deep. The river mouth area is where the waves go back out at high tide.:yes: You are in better shape than you put on. I "am not" walking that far, in sand, carrying gear.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Good haul. Worth the extra effort.


----------



## Kaboomer (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks and we had a cart with wheeleez and took turns dragging it but i couldn't do it during hot weather. And Steve ! You have seen this beach situation before ??? You just about described it to a T !!! So weird to see a trough that close to shore. Maybe there are other places a lot closer but I usually only venture out back of our condo. Thanks again y'all and from what I am seeing on the upcoming weather, this weekend is looking even better !!!!!! Make sure you go ! 

Thanks for posting the pics for me sir !!! 

Also, does anyone else have trouble with pop-ups or redirecting here on this site ? Most times I log in here it automatically takes me to ads or App Store for some advertising. Thanks


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Kaboomer said:


> Thanks and we had a cart with wheeleez and took turns dragging it but i couldn't do it during hot weather. And Steve ! You have seen this beach situation before ??? You just about described it to a T !!! So weird to see a trough that close to shore. Maybe there are other places a lot closer but I usually only venture out back of our condo. Thanks again y'all and from what I am seeing on the upcoming weather, this weekend is looking even better !!!!!! Make sure you go !
> 
> Thanks for posting the pics for me sir !!!
> 
> Also, does anyone else have trouble with pop-ups or redirecting here on this site ? Most times I log in here it automatically takes me to ads or App Store for some advertising. Thanks


I've spent a lot of time manning that gate and patrolling there. Now, at the first whim of a 'Honey Do', I man the beach cart and patrol the surf.
:thumbup:

Um. This week end huh? I'm thinking your right. I was considering Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Kaboomer (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes Friday and Sat are on my schedule this weekend !!! Should be a very similar bite but water will be 2-3 degrees colder or more ! Really makes the pompano frisky ! I doubt I'm ready to make that walk again though so might hit the backyard. 
Also... Big reminder... Destin east pass has began dredging and if you have ever fished while that's going on then you know how crazy it makes the fish. Good luck


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Wow. All I can say.


----------



## Kaboomer (Dec 29, 2013)

Is that a good wow or a bad wow ? Lol


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Kaboomer said:


> Yes Friday and Sat are on my schedule this weekend !!! Should be a very similar bite but water will be 2-3 degrees colder or more ! Really makes the pompano frisky ! I doubt I'm ready to make that walk again though so might hit the backyard.
> Also... Big reminder... Destin east pass has began dredging and if you have ever fished while that's going on then you know how crazy it makes the fish. Good luck


Yeah. Destin Pass area was crazy last week end. Dolphins all over the place. I'm coming to your place.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Awesome catch! I was out on Navarre beach Sunday in that rough surf. Only had 2 oz pyramid sinkers, and they were not holding. We had at least a half dozen lines out...short, and long. We had sand fleas, shrimp, and cut bluefish on, and never got a single bite. We then tried the bridge, and the results were the same. I thought I figured out where to find the troughs, and washouts. I see the darker water, and sandbars in really close, but obviously I am still not hitting the right areas.


----------

